# Runny noses



## elaineyannn

Hello,

I'm translating a document on hygiene, and "runny noses" is listed as one of the few things with harmful bacteria that one may get in contact in a day. I know what the term means but I can't seem to find a good translation for it. 鼻涕 seems a little casual for the context. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for translating this word? Thanks!!


----------



## Skatinginbc

上下文？  假如是個 list, 我想知道引介出那個 list 的句子，並由該 list 中的其他項目，得知哪個結構最適當。


----------



## elaineyannn

Skatinginbc said:


> 上下文？



The text basically is: "We know that our hands can carry harmful bacteria. Think about all the things you touch throughout the day:"

and then "runny noses" is listed as one of the items.


----------



## Skatinginbc

可以給幾個 list 中的其他項目以作參考嗎？


----------



## elaineyannn

Skatinginbc said:


> 可以給幾個 list 中的其他項目以作參考嗎？


• Pets
• Cars
• Children
• Dirty diapers
• Runny noses
• Cigarettes
• Toilet seats and handles


----------



## Skatinginbc

看來 head noun 必須是 「鼻(子)」, 不能變通更換成「涕」(as in 鼻涕) 或「水」(as in 鼻水)。 想不出中文如何稱呼「流涕之鼻」(在其他語境，或許可以創意地稱其為「涕鼻」、「水龍鼻」)。 我只想到被黃涕堵塞住的「塞鼻」。


----------



## elaineyannn

Skatinginbc said:


> 看來 head noun 必須是 「鼻(子)」, 不能變通更換成「涕」(as in 鼻涕) 或「水」(as in 鼻水)。 想不出中文如何稱呼「流涕之鼻」(在其他語境，或許可以創意地稱其為「涕鼻」、「水龍鼻」)。 我只想到被黃涕堵塞住的「塞鼻」。


是的，这也是我觉得困难的地方。谢谢你！


----------



## Skatinginbc

創意性的「流水鼻」不知可否接受？ 有人說：「寶寶的流水鼻。」


----------



## SuperXW

字面上不等同于“鼻涕”，但意义上完全应该换成“鼻涕”吧！带菌的是鼻涕，不是鼻子。


----------



## Skatinginbc

那 list 中的項目，沒一個是直接的含菌之物 (e.g , 唾液、糞便、尿液、血液、汗水、痰、等等)，而都是間接、可能會沾染到菌體的仲介物 (e.g., 馬桶、車) 或 帶原者 (e.g., 寵物、小孩)。 因此，「鼻涕」與其他項目 (e.g., 車) 格格不入。 我堅信 head noun 必須是 「鼻」, 否則修辭上是為敗筆。


----------



## SuperXW

这个恐怕很难完美处理


----------



## RA-Horakthy

elaineyannn said:


> I'm translating a document on hygiene, and "runny noses" is listed as one of the few things with harmful bacteria that one may get in contact in a day. I know what the term means but I can't seem to find a good translation for it. 鼻涕 seems a little casual for the context.


鼻涕可以啊。。你给的那个列表上都是可传播病原体的东西，鼻涕和香烟一类的在这方面没有区别。英语没有鼻涕的对应名词，(snort 指的是擤鼻涕的声音）鼻涕也不算什么正式用语。在这个语境下完全可以


----------



## Skatinginbc

抽過的香煙 (cigarette butts) 會沾帶 唾液 (saliva).
流水鼻子 (runny noses) 會沾帶 鼻涕 (snot = nasal mucus).
唾液 對應 鼻涕。 香煙 對應 鼻子。


----------



## RA-Horakthy

上面写的是香烟，并不是烟蒂。按你这种对法的话小孩子和宠物要怎么说。。。这个list本身就不是很严谨，如果一定要说鼻子的话，感冒时的鼻子，可以作为参考。但是鼻子。。你感冒的时候是因为碰到鼻涕而手染病菌，这么讲的确可以跟碰到唾液对上，但是孩子宠物汽车。。难道说体液吗。。或者毛发？而且鼻子这个器官它没有分泌鼻涕的功能，鼻涕是呼吸系统造的，鼻子只是一个导体。如果非要用鼻子的话。。感冒时的鼻子，是一个选择，但是这样跟烟孩子宠物对不上，只说鼻子的话，又和原文runny nose不搭。如果按翻译传情达意来讲，我还是喜欢直接翻译为鼻涕。你不感冒的时候鼻涕只存在于呼吸粘膜里，不会跑出来，只有感冒或者生病的时候才会流出来或者堵塞。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我們的手可傳播多少細菌，想想你(帶病時)，手都摸了些什麼：
流水鼻 (手摸了自己流涕的鼻子，便會沾帶了病菌)。
香煙 (抽香煙，香煙便會沾上自己的口水，你手上拿著香煙，手便沾帶了自己的病菌)。
寵物、小孩、車 (你帶病菌的手，摸了這些東西，就會把病菌遺留在他們的毛髮、皮膚、或表面上，被別人接觸，就會害別人生病)。


----------



## RA-Horakthy

列在一起的，都是能通过触摸传给手细菌的，如果把传给手细菌的和被手传播细菌的列在一起不严谨，而且原文应该表达的是这些东西都快传播给手细菌

还有。。。你把那么短的一个list翻译这么长也有避重就轻之嫌。。


----------



## SuperXW

我的原则是：宁可改换原词但求顺畅沟通，也不求标新立异自创新词。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

涕鼻，感觉挺好的。应该可以理解。也符合汉语造词习惯。


----------



## Ghabi

译的人可能会为这种造词自我感觉良好，但实际的读者看到，大概只会认为是打错了字。有时候要为读者设想一下。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

符合造词规律的新词，应该是很好接受的。关键是要有恰当的上下文，以便理解。这样的词，第一次见会觉得陌生，第二次见就没问题了。同类词，泪眼婆娑中的泪眼。

也可以翻译成“流涕鼻”“重涕鼻”“跑涕鼻”之类的。更好理解。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 在其他語境，或許可以創意地稱其為「涕鼻」


譬如： 誰會待見淚眼涕鼻，難看的哭喪臉？


----------



## brofeelgood

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 也可以翻译成“流涕鼻”“重涕鼻”“跑涕鼻”之类的。更好理解。


This fits.


----------



## albert_laosong

I think the item of runny nose in the list can be translated as "用手擦鼻涕”，which I think is also what it actually means in the original text. 
we don't have to translate it into a noun(鼻涕 or 鼻子）just because the other items in the list are nouns. 
using 鼻涕 or 鼻子 here wouldn't be the best choices I think, it would be confusing.


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> 译的人可能会为这种造词自我感觉良好，但实际的读者看到，大概只会认为是打错了字。有时候要为读者设想一下。


还有一个问题：听起来往往比看上去更麻烦。只靠听无法分辨同音字，自造词如果用嘴说出来可能让人更加不知所云。


----------

